# Class IV Female Needed For Sat June 9th



## Remoteproductions (Oct 31, 2005)

A friend of mine and I would really like to participate in the CCC this 
weekend, though we are short a boater. Do you have any contacts or know 
where I could possibly find a female boater that would like to join our 
team? We're pretty competitive but always just want to have fun more 
than anything. It would be great if you could help us out!
contact Ann at this email [email protected]
Thanks!
Ann.

-- 
Melanzana
Outdoor Clothing
www.melanzana.com


----------

